# Gorge du Tarn - Safety advice needed please!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Apologies if I'm repeating someone else, but I could not find an answer when I searched so here goes....

We are in Florac to the west of the Gorge du Tarn, heading west for Millau tomorrow. Our Sat Nav wants to take us down the D907, then along the D996 picking up the D907 on the last leg into Millau.

The other route through Ispagnac and Ste Enimie using the D907B is the other route but ominously our Sat Nav does not even reognise it...

As I want to live beyond tomorrow, would anyone who has driven either route please let me know any possible problems for a 3.1m high, 7.8m (with bikes) long motorhome?

I'm assuming the route we've been told would be accessible but any help might stop me from having a panic attack this evening?! :lol: :wink: 

Angela


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Angela

How's this?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-51722-tarn.html
though not been myself

regards


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*george de tarn*

HI,
gOOD GRIEF...... GO FOR IT. The 696G is not long. I have seen coaches do both routes. Just take your time and enjoy the views. We did it in an autotrail 633. Same hieght and only 300mm shorter  
Ned


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Telbell - I saw that but couldn't find anything relating to 7+metres.

Ned - Thanks also. My better half has the same opinion as you, but I didn't quite believe him :wink: :lol: 

We'll stick to the Sat Nav route and all will be well....   

Have a good weekend guys,

Angela


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Angela!

It was September 2007 that AuntieSandra and I travelled FROM Millau, eastward, along the Gorge du Tarn.

It really is a fabulous road, awful road surface but the scenery is a total MUST SEE.

The advice about travelling UP, ie to the east, is good advice. In this direction, you are more likely to avoid the seriously overhanging cliff faces.

We spent the night at Mende, at an aire by the riverside.

We now have a longer MH but it's a foot lower so doing it again would simply be a question of nerves... AuntieSandra's!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

WILL BE DOWN THERE A FEW DAYS AFTER DUSSLEDORF.
c.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

In July 2007 we travelled from Millau to Avignon along the Gorge du Tarn, the scenery is magnificent. The road while narrow in places (watch the bridges, we lost a door mirror one!) is fine. At the time we were in a Hobby 725 which was 8 meters long and we had 4 bikes on the back! As long as you are not in a mad rush you will be fine. 

It was a beautiful drive. St Enimie is worth spending an hour or 2 strolling around.

Enjoy

Arizona


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I quite understand the advice about travelling East because of the overhanging rocks, but won't the traffic travelling West be driving across on your side of the road also to avoid them , in which case aren't you in the same predicament...ie
between the Rock and the hard stuff?? :?

Angela/Dean- let us know how you get on and pass on your advice after your experience :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm.

We are heading off tomorrow evening, so need some quick replies to this!

We are off down to the Med, via Millau and the A75.

We would like to divert off the motorway and do a bit of the Gorge du Tarn.

However, taking all the advice about driving west-east, how do we get back to the A75 without going too far.

Any suggestions on how to do it?


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

pippin said:


> Hmm.
> 
> We are heading off tomorrow evening, so need some quick replies to this!
> 
> ...


If you enter at Millau their a several roads up out of the gorge that are fine for M/H.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi have done the Tarn and the Verdon in a 10m + RV over the years with no real problems, even managed to stop along the route if memory serves me correct.

It is a great drive I must admit.

Went across the millau viaduct a couple of weeks ago and that is awesome as well.

Ho hum back at work now though!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Angela/Dean- let us know how you get on and pass on your advice after your experience Wink
> 
> 
> > FPG- How was it for you??


----------

